# Our future



## Hobo richard (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 4, 2021)

thanks for the post, but when you post a video please include a description so folks know what they're clicking on before doing so.


----------



## BoardedUp (Dec 4, 2021)

Not sure what I'm looking at. Looks like a random video someone paid 300 usd to make


----------



## Big George W (Dec 8, 2021)

Wow, that was pretty damn good, and something I could see happening sooner rather than later considering it's already started to an extent, thanks for posting !!

Per the info on YouTube: 
Future of Life Institute
33.8K subscribers


SUBSCRIBED

This could be our future, unless we agree to prohibit lethal autonomous weapons. To learn what Slaughterbots are, how they pose a risk, and what solutions are available, visit https://autonomousweapons.org/


----------



## Big George W (Dec 11, 2021)

*I just dug a little further into all of this, and apparently it's a legit group that put this video out which Hobo richard posted.

the story behind the video posted is here, and for those interested in the future of military warfare this is not a bad place to start: 

My own opinion, it's already happening right now, even on the civilian level - and this is not something I say or take lightly.

Thanks for posting this Hobo richard.


----------

